# Little bit of Dinner



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2007)

Well it is a beautiful day here and the mrs had a turkey breast laying around in the fridge…so after doing a few bacon wrapped hotdogs for lunch for me and the boys….I decided to do the turkey on the kettle along with some yam chips and some asparagus..
Hit the breast with a little oil some s&p and some poultry seasoning….stuck a whole onion where the sun don’t shine and added a little bit of chicken broth to the pan…..



For the taters I cut them to about ¼ and glazed them with a mix of melted butter, brown sugar, vanilla and some cinnamon..cooked indirect till soft then direct to caramelize.






The asparagus I used those food tie things…some garlic infused olive oil and a squeeze of fresh lemon and a little bit of s&p. One thing that is apparent is I NEED a BIGGER GRILL….


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2007)

Good job Dave, perhaps you should look into getting a Ranch Kettle.


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 24, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## BMChevyGrl (Apr 24, 2007)

Darn, now I'm craving sweet potatoes. Yeah... you need a bigger grill.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks good dude.
Them taters sound awesome 8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 24, 2007)

Man Dave, that looks great.


----------



## john a (Apr 24, 2007)

*Beautiful bird wittdog. Yep, you need a bigger grill; something like this.*


----------



## Wittdogs B (Apr 24, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good job Dave, perhaps you should look into getting a Ranch Kettle.



 like this one....

http://www.abtelectronics.com/scripts/s ... 1177457088

with the anniversary discount it's another 40$ off, but only till april 30.  shipping is $78 max.  Not that I really looked or anything.... :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2007)

Every time I go to Evergreen...........I see it...........I look at it.........and   I walk away..............I did open the huge lid one time  
Nice.........very nice


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 25, 2007)

That looks great...those taters sound yummy.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2007)

It's going to be a long 4-10 business days....


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks some good Dave


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 25, 2007)

That looked very good Dave.  

I also think about the RK then I laugh about thought of owning a RK then I forget about the........  What were we talking about ? :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> That looked very good Dave.
> 
> I also think about the RK then I laugh about thought of owning a RK then I forget about the........  What were we talking about ? :roll:


Cliff mine is coming in 4-10 days.......  
Either the mrs...really liked dinner or she thinks I need a different grill....


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 25, 2007)

I just snapped that you are getting one of them bad boys.  

Your wife must really like you a lot.


----------



## oompappy (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on the RK, WD!!!  8) 
You're one lucky dog!


----------

